# The 2015 Open Championship ***Warning: May Contain Spoilers***



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

Just a few hours to go so thought I'd start a thread we can discuss the goings on (with spoiler warning for the weirdos watching the cricket and catching the golf later ) 

The forecast says the weather will do its part, the players are there (shame about Rory) with first group out in under 2 hours 

I can feel it in my bones, this is going to be a cracker!


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh, meant to mention The Open app for smartphones

Seems better than last years and I'd recommend it if you're not lucky enough to be sat in front of the TV, course radio, highlights, text updates etc etc


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 16, 2015)

Just over half an hour to go !! But about another two and a half before what I think are some of the "bigger" groups go out. Must remember to dig out my 7 inch telly to take to work to put on my desk.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 16, 2015)

Got the app, anyone know if there is coverage on the Beeb tomorrow , can see a need to work from home day coming on


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 16, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Got the app, anyone know if there is coverage on the Beeb tomorrow , can see a need to work from home day coming on
		
Click to expand...

Beeb covering it all day tomorrow on 2 - today as well


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Got the app, anyone know if there is coverage on the Beeb tomorrow , can see a need to work from home day coming on
		
Click to expand...

on from 9am  today and tomorrow. 10 on sat and 11 on Sunday  mate.


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Got the app, anyone know if there is coverage on the Beeb tomorrow , can see a need to work from home day coming on
		
Click to expand...

Just a piddling 11 hours ad free coverage on BBC 2 from 9am to 8pm... you'll just have to make do with that


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone gone OB yet...?


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Anyone gone OB yet...?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, no chance, those new Pinnacles are the dogs bits


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 16, 2015)

Sicky day?


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

First winge item (not fixed from last year) 

The live scoreboard on the app is about 10 minutes behind the same scoreboard viewed through the website


----------



## walliams8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Slab said:



			First winge item (not fixed from last year) 

The live scoreboard on the app is about 10 minutes behind the same scoreboard viewed through the website
		
Click to expand...

Pga app might be better


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2015)

2nd winge, why does play start at 06.30, but coverage from 09.00?

I can watch up til 08.00, and then from 17.00, so I won't see much.

I can't seem to find any highlights packages either.

Get it on Sky!


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow that's some start through 4 holes = 4 birdies for Lingmerth


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2015)

Lingmerth going for 72 under then........
4 holes, 4 under......
Now that's a start!


----------



## Tongo (Jul 16, 2015)

What chance someone breaks the men's major low round of 63 this week? The Old Course has surely got to be one of the most vulnerable courses with its short par 4's.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2015)

Wind's going to get up later by all accounts, although Sunday looks fairly benign.
Very possible at some stage.


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

The 'names' are about to start their rounds


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Lingmerth going for 72 under then........
4 holes, 4 under......
Now that's a start!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe just the 17 under today then..... -6 after 7.
59 watch already..?


----------



## walliams8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone got a stream for this ? Planned to watch it on skygo but turns out you can't watch bbc on it .......,


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			Anyone got a stream for this ? Planned to watch it on skygo but turns out you can't watch bbc on it .......,
		
Click to expand...

Can you not watch it on the BBC online player?


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Maybe just the 17 under today then..... -6 after 7.
59 watch already..?
		
Click to expand...

-7 through 9 

Pressures on


----------



## Mr A (Jul 16, 2015)

Was there yesterday. The place is absolutely immaculate. Greens looked perfect. As always with the Old Course, low scores are to be expected if the weather is good. The forecast for the weekend is unsettled. I think it's going to be a great tournament this year!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2015)

Slab said:



			-7 through 9 

Pressures on 

Click to expand...

8 x 3s and a par 5 front 9.......silly numbers!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 16, 2015)

Woohoo! We're off at last. Great viewing here at the 7th and 11th. 

Apologies for the wonky pic...


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Speith just took 9 practice swings.  Coming to a course near you soon.........


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 16, 2015)

Two really poor shots from tiger.     :angry:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 16, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Woohoo! We're off at last. Great viewing here at the 7th and 11th. 

Apologies for the wonky pic...
View attachment 16078

Click to expand...

Did you fall over?
Make the most of today,brutal tomorrow.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 16, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Two really poor shots from tiger.     :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Was playing too safe off the tee.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 16, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Was playing too safe off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone else is clipping those irons off the tee.  The choppy divot and grimace on his face gave the game away on hid first shot.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Everyone else is clipping those irons off the tee.  The choppy divot and grimace on his face gave the game away on hid first shot.
		
Click to expand...


Second shot - nearly missed it.  50 yards short.  Let's have another montage!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 16, 2015)

Tiger was 50 yards out with his shot into the 2nd.    Get ready for all the usual Thursday excuses after the Tuesday press conference.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 16, 2015)

2 over already.  Pretty sure half the board would be level after two.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 16, 2015)

Actually Tiger's doing OK.  He gets a shot at the second so it was a 5 for 2.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Is it my widescreen TV or is Lingmerth a dwarf?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 16, 2015)

:rofl:   



Paul_Stewart said:



			Actually Tiger's doing OK.  He gets a shot at the second so it was a 5 for 2.   

Click to expand...


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 16, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Make the most of today,brutal tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it's going to be horrid. It's cold today in the breeze, got my themals and winter coat on!


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

Shame for Pampling very clean bogey free -1 after 12 then drops 5 shots in 4 holes


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2015)

First eagle of the day goes to DJ on the par 5

Spieth off to an ominous start 3 birds 2 pars


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 16, 2015)

So which injury will Tiger claim was the reason today?

1.  Sore wrist (the early favourite, he's already grabbed it after a poor shot on the 5th)
2.  Dodgy knee
3.  Back
4.  Seriously bruised ego.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice to see Luke Donald putting some good rounds in.


----------



## Mr A (Jul 16, 2015)

There will be plenty of low numbers today. Wouldn't be surprised to see a 63 or there abouts. Tomorrow will be the total opposite, really treacherous weather forecast.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 16, 2015)

So Spieth's preparation was wrong was it


----------



## Mr A (Jul 16, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So Spieth's preparation was wrong was it 

Click to expand...

Followed him for 6 holes yesterday. Spend lots of time on each green. He has plastic markers that he was laying down and putting to, presumably common pin placements. He hit at least a dozen putts on each green I saw him on. 

He has all the tools to win this week, unless he's awful in bad weather, but he has a very mature head on his young shoulders, can't see him making many mistakes.


----------



## Keglan (Jul 16, 2015)

I wish the BBC commentators would learn to pronounce the names properly. It Isnt ooosthuzen. It is Oasthowzen and it isn't Gooozen, it is Go-zen. As for the clubs I play with, hmmm, Cobra driver and 3-wood, Taylormade rescue 22 degree. ping S58 irons from 3 to a 60 degree wedge and a Taylormade putter.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Is it my widescreen TV or is Lingmerth a dwarf?
		
Click to expand...

He is built for television, to fit on a small screen.


----------



## Keglan (Jul 16, 2015)

Spieth is hot atm, BUT, you know how golf goes, from day to day, week to week....even month to month. It's called "The Open" because it is just that. It is open to everyone who qualifies and a few are invited. Spieth is favourite for a reason, well two reasons. But St Andrews is a course where anyone who plays well over four days (in fact, putts well over four days because the greens are HUGE), could win. It is a unique course which requires a certain strategic play, as all courses do. But St Andrews is more unique than most courses


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 16, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			So which injury will Tiger claim was the reason today?

1.  Sore wrist (the early favourite, he's already grabbed it after a poor shot on the 5th)
2.  Dodgy knee
3.  Back
4.  Seriously bruised ego.
		
Click to expand...

I know Tiger bashing is popular but so far this year during all of his troubles his conduct both off and on the course has been admirable. I haven't heard  any complaints or excuses, just honest assessment. That's difficult to do when the world is watching and half of them are desperate for you to fail. I doubt there are many who could conduct themselves the way he has in the same situation.


----------



## dufferman (Jul 16, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			So which injury will Tiger claim was the reason today?

1.  Sore wrist (the early favourite, he's already grabbed it after a poor shot on the 5th)
2.  Dodgy knee
3.  Back
4.  Seriously bruised ego.
		
Click to expand...

He was smiling walking up the fairway near the end... you can't smile then claim an injury. Blasted camera's catching him smiling.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 16, 2015)

Rory off the first..... was foot short....... getting my coat


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2015)

Jesus christ, Rickie Fowler looks like a skydiver in that outfit.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 16, 2015)

Not so sure I like the Road Hole with the 2 fairway option.
In my opinion I feel it was a more challenging hole before the changes.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Jesus christ, Rickie Fowler looks like a skydiver in that outfit.
		
Click to expand...

A very nice shell suit, as shell suits go..... #pikey


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

dewsweeper said:



			Not so sure I like the Road Hole with the 2 fairway option.
In my opinion I feel it was a more challenging hole before the changes.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Not the same without them whacking the ball over the hotel.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 16, 2015)

So my friend berates me about my love for Ogilvy

He texts me saying hes -6 thru 12 so i decide to call time on work early and head to the local for a pint

By the time i ordered and sat down he was -1 thru 16


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 16, 2015)

Carefully picked my five players for my annual bet.

GMac
Howller
Lawrie
Warren
Ryan Palmer

Get your money on one of them as I was so busy yesterday that I forgot to visit the bookies.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2015)

I haven't put money on this year, but usually I go for big nose, aka dustin Johnson. I have ruled him out at Saint Andrews, because he can't putt. Good call.

I have a fiver each way bet, split between 3 of us at the golf club. We share the winnings, if there are any! I have Casey, and the other two have Rose, and Louis Oost. We are still in with a shout, which isn't bad. My pick of DJ got us our money back at Chambers Bay last time out, when the other two picked Rickie (ouch!) and Furyk.

Speith has been my shout from before the off, but there's no value betting on him, or McIlroy, so I can't do it.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2015)

Current forecast is for 40+ mph winds on Saturday morning.
Would this be enough to halt play?
Would the ball be blown around the greens?


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 16, 2015)

I think I heard Peter Alliss tell Hazel Irvine that this will be his last time commenting at The Open.
I think he is right to call it a day but I will miss both his knowledge and his humerous asides.
 I am sure many here will be pleased as they seem to prefer more modern styles of commentary but Peter Alliss had a wealth of experience from a long and successful life in golf and will be missed by many.
Dewsweeper


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 16, 2015)

dewsweeper said:



			I think I heard Peter Alliss tell Hazel Irvine that this will be his last time commenting at The Open.
I think he is right to call it a day but I will miss both his knowledge and his humerous asides.
 I am sure many here will be pleased as they seem to prefer more modern styles of commentary but Peter Alliss had a wealth of experience from a long and successful life in golf and will be missed by many.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

I took it as his last Open at St Andrews commentating


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Current forecast is for 40+ mph winds on Saturday morning.
Would this be enough to halt play?
Would the ball be blown around the greens?
		
Click to expand...

The current forecast is what we'd call a normal weekend so far this year. It doesn't look bad enough to halt play but we'll see, the greens are obviously faster now but we've had medals played in 45 mph+ gusts without halting play but it is borderline. I think the problem green is the 11th and it's supposedly been changed specifically to handle the Open setup in worse than the conditions predicted so we'll finally get to see how effective those changes were. 

See what the morning brings. The one thing I've observed so far this year is that the forecast has been regularly wrong for us in east Fife for both better and worse.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 16, 2015)

Surprisingly Rickie Fowler was one of only four players who failed to make a birdie today (although he did have an eagle). #useless stat of the day.


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2015)

Well overall day 1 didn't disappoint & looking forward to the weather turning a tad wet & windy today

I have DJ in the sweep so fingers crossed

Jeez but isn't Faldo a slow player! & why did he get so much airtime given his scoring when so many others were not shown much at all

This could go to anyone in the top 50


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2015)

While we wait for coverage to start check out the Old Course webcam for a real-time look at what the weathers doing, it looks really fun... if your sitting at home!

edit: As it cycles through the views you can clearly see the flags on the grandstands are getting a good workout


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2015)

The rain has kept me awake since 5 this morning. Hope it clears a little so they can get going. I don't think it's bad enough to stop play all day.


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			The rain has kept me awake since 5 this morning. Hope it clears a little so they can get going. I don't think it's bad enough to stop play all day.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen the start is delayed. 

All those gaudy colours on the Open website but the 'play suspended' message in light grey on a grey background, loons!


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2015)

Woohoo play to get underway (one tee only) from 10am your time


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2015)

Looking like good conditions for midday and a few hours following. The early groups yesterday are in for the strong winds later today so the scores could pivot and even up a lot more. Great stuff!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 17, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Looking like good conditions for midday and a few hours following. The early groups yesterday are in for the strong winds later today so the scores could pivot and even up a lot more. Great stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Was rotten earlier but it looks beautiful in Edinburgh now. Blue sky, sun shining.... hope that's heading for St Andrews too.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 17, 2015)

The old course now resembles the way the 5 courses near me have looked in June and July so far this year. One of them closed today because of the rain, and preferred lies sign is still up on mine. Not great. 

The Scottish weather will tame the scores a bit today though. Mother nature saves St Andrews from a scoring slaughter.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2015)

Amazing how a few hundred miles makes such a difference to the weather.  


I only realised when I moved to Liverpool.  It rains all the time back home. Hard to believe that preferred lies are in play when our course has been backed solid for months.


----------



## Slicer30 (Jul 17, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Amazing how a few hundred miles makes such a difference to the weather.  


I only realised when I moved to Liverpool.  It rains all the time back home. Hard to believe that preferred lies are in play when our course has been backed solid for months.
		
Click to expand...

I hear ya - When I moved to London from County Antrim in 2003 it was like moving to the mediterranean.  That was a warm summer but a lot less rain.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2015)

I am in a whatsapp group with my old four ball back home.  Get regular updates on weather and course conditions.  Truly is unbelievable at times.   most of the time I am in shorts and they are in their wet gear. 

Ive gone soft living here.  Not a fan of golf in the rain now.  Before I would have golfed in a hurricane.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Mother nature saves St Andrews from a scoring slaughter.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm. Not really but we'll see, even softer conditions make some lower scores possible. 

The recent weather has blessed players with a much easier course than they would have had a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Amazing how a few hundred miles makes such a difference to the weather.  


I only realised when I moved to Liverpool.  It rains all the time back home. Hard to believe that preferred lies are in play when our course has been backed solid for months.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, when I moved it was barely 6,000 miles and the climate is positively tropical compared to home, its mental!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2015)

just the 6000miles.   hardly Pluto is it? :rofl:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 17, 2015)

Saw a useless stat on Twitter last night about the last six Open winners came from within the top-10 and ties after the first round.

If that stat is to continue, it would rule out everyone below Oosthuizen.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 17, 2015)

Decent enough rounds from Rose and Fowler yesterday considering they were lumbered with an 11 handicapper as their third player


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 17, 2015)

Lovely slo-mo camera work there in the interlude as Jimenez pulls his cigar away from his gob with trailing stringy slobber still stuck to the cigar. Hmmm I was on lunch too.


----------



## azazel (Jul 17, 2015)

I can't believe Faldo was paired with Rose and Fowler. Pretty harsh on them. Almost as bad as being shown what felt like every one of his (duff) shots.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 17, 2015)

azazel said:



			I can't believe Faldo was paired with Rose and Fowler. Pretty harsh on them. Almost as bad as being shown what felt like every one of his (duff) shots.
		
Click to expand...

No disrespect to Faldo but yeah that's two days Rose has had him now. No really fair to his mindset.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2015)

So with many top names not going out until after 5pm, its unlikely they'll finish their rounds today..
Which leaves them to finish tomorrow morning - slap bang in the middle of the 40+ mph winds.
Could be some big names getting blown away...literally.!


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2015)

Tommy Fleetwood: get a haircut! 

Bernd Cheeseburger looks like a slim Wayne Rooney!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 17, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Bernd Cheeseburger looks like a slim Wayne Rooney!
		
Click to expand...

I thought exactly the same earlier! only from certain angles, as i had to google image him to check!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2015)

Conditions are lovely out here at the moment. A stiff but relatively warm breeze is making it a pretty much perfect period of links golf. Oh how it'll change soon...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2015)

It is going to be tough going for the late starters like Howell and Lawrie.
Early start tomorrow, then if they just make the cut straight on to the 3rd round.
Not much sleep tonight I would think.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2015)

Get the golf back on radio five live.  

Been stuck listening to Andy Murray in yet another dead rubber rubber.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2015)

azazel said:



			I can't believe Faldo was paired with Rose and Fowler. Pretty harsh on them. Almost as bad as being shown what felt like every one of his (duff) shots.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't have a bad day today though....
A better round than many.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2015)

Love it that Faldo has dug out a couple of his old jumpers! Hoping he does the same at the Senior Open next week.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2015)

Good to see Retief Goosen adorning the higher reaches of a major championship leaderboard again.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice little twilight round for these fellas this evening. When was the last time they were still playing at getting on for half 8?!


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2015)

Matsuyama 7 under for the day through 10 holes! He wont want play to finish any time soon!


----------



## Bratty (Jul 17, 2015)

I honestly can't believe what I've just heard on BBC4. Re Matsuyama's touch deserting him, "he might be glad to get in for a bit of sushi."... WTF?!???!

This probably belongs in the " How bad is the Beeb" thread!


----------



## Grogger (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm too young to remember Tom Watson at his peak but still great to see him walk down the 18th tonight at St Andrews


----------



## Snelly (Jul 17, 2015)

Tom Watson - Legend.


----------



## mat100p (Jul 17, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			No disrespect to Faldo but yeah that's two days Rose has had him now. No really fair to his mindset.
		
Click to expand...

Two days faldo played with rose errrrrrrrr yeah everybody plays with same partners from first day. Sir Nick faldo has more majors than everybody in the field bar 2.
71 Today good as most have some respect.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Tom Watson - Legend.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute agreement. A true gent as well as a legend. That was a truly emotional walk down 18. Perfectly fitting it was his lad standing with him on the Swilcan Bridge for the final time.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 17, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Absolute agreement. A true gent as well as a legend. That was a truly emotional walk down 18. Perfectly fitting it was his lad standing with him on the Swilcan Bridge for the final time.
		
Click to expand...

Very emotional.  As you say, an absolute gent.  I wish I could meet him at some point.  Fantastic man, amazing golfer, beautiful golf swing.  One of the best on every level.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Absolute agreement. A true gent as well as a legend. That was a truly emotional walk down 18. Perfectly fitting it was his lad standing with him on the Swilcan Bridge for the final time.
		
Click to expand...

I concur.  Never seen so many people willing a putt to drop as there were around 18.  And fair play to all those fans who stayed out to give him the send off he fully deserved.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 17, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			I concur.  Never seen so many people willing a putt to drop as there were around 18.  And fair play to all those fans who stayed out to give him the send off he fully deserved.
		
Click to expand...

A wee part of me was willing them to call time on the 18th tee so that Tom could walk down the 18th to a bigger Saturday crowd. I would have stuck around to see him walk down 18. But sadly many didnt.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2015)

Golf lends itself really well to honouring it's legends.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Tom Watson - Legend.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just ventured onto this thread to post those Exact words.

Emotional stuff seeing him on 18 there.

Goodbye Tom..


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Very emotional.  As you say, an absolute gent.  I wish I could meet him at some point.  Fantastic man, amazing golfer, beautiful golf swing.  One of the best on every level.
		
Click to expand...

A true gent, was very lucky to have brief conversation with him on 13th tee at Muirfield 2002 on final practice day.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2015)

Shame more people weren't around but a memorable send off nonetheless. *takes hat off* A true gent.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Very emotional.  As you say, an absolute gent.  I wish I could meet him at some point.  Fantastic man, amazing golfer, beautiful golf swing.  One of the best on every level.
		
Click to expand...

They say never meet your heroes, but he didn't disappoint.  I was lucky enough to get an invitation to watch him play an exhibition match at a local club.  Watched the clinic on the practice ground and walked 9 holes.  Never have I been so disappointed to have had Dire Straits tickets, thus missing the back 9.



GreiginFife said:



			A wee part of me was willing them to call time on the 18th tee so that Tom could walk down the 18th to a bigger Saturday crowd. I would have stuck around to see him walk down 18. But sadly many didnt.
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean, but how many would have been there at 7am tomorrow?  In some ways it was more atmospheric with the clubhouse lit up.  Just a damn shame it wasn't Sunday afternoon to a full house, but credit to Peter Dawson and the R & A for allowing him the exemption.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 17, 2015)

Today hammered home for me how slow professional golf is.

I watched Tom tee off at the first then drove to the club, played 18 holes, sorted my gear, checked and signed cards, bought a round and went into the TV lounge. Switched telly on in time to see Tom putting on the 14th green.


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2015)

I didn't watch the closing holes last night but I've just read that some "walked in" even though play was not suspended! 

Apparently there is/was an option to walk in if you wanted, what's that all about, if the light is OK and other groups are still out playing, surely you can't just opt to walk in, do they play to different rules?

You could be having a poor couple of holes and think, I'll tell you what, I'm going in, hopefully I'll be better in the morning 

I don't get it, can someone give more detail, was there a specific window only, or.......


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I didn't watch the closing holes last night but I've just read that some "walked in" even though play was not suspended! 

Apparently there is/was an option to walk in if you wanted, what's that all about, if the light is OK and other groups are still out playing, surely you can't just opt to walk in, do they play to different rules?

You could be having a poor couple of holes and think, I'll tell you what, I'm going in, hopefully I'll be better in the morning 

I don't get it, can someone give more detail, was there a specific window only, or.......
		
Click to expand...

They wanted Tom Watson to finish last night so there was no hooter but each group was given the option to stop by a referee. I think play was officially suspended (silently) after Watson's group had tee'd off on 18.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2015)

Watched it last night and can't believe how pampered some of them are.
"Poncey snoods" (as Alliss quite rightly called them), mamby pampy gloves to keep their little hands warm.
Jeez this is July, it's not as if it's the depths of winter!!
I hope it blows a gale today and pisses down with rain and fills up all the bunkers with water.
 And they should be all forced to wear glasses too.
Then they can see what I have to put up with almost every week.
And they'd most probably shoot 85's too.
:angry:


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Watched it last night and can't believe how pampered some of them are.
"Poncey snoods" (as Alliss quite rightly called them), mamby pampy gloves to keep their little hands warm.
Jeez this is July, it's not as if it's the depths of winter!!
I hope it blows a gale today and pisses down with rain and fills up all the bunkers with water.
 And they should be all forced to wear glasses too.
Then they can see what I have to put up with almost every week.
And they'd most probably shoot 85's too.
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I flicked over momentarily when I managed to grab the remote in a moment of madness and saw someone with a full face netted scarf on over their head & face as though they were on a ski slope, what's that all about?! #Wimps


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2015)

Cant see it lasting too long this morning too bloody windy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I flicked over momentarily when I managed to grab the remote in a moment of madness and saw someone with a full face netted scarf on over their head & face as though they were on a ski slope, what's that all about?! #Wimps
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you buy one or similar last year,a blue one rings a bell?


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Cant see it lasting too long this morning too bloody windy.
		
Click to expand...

What does it need to be blowing for wind to be a controlling factor of whether play is suspended or not?

When I played Silloth the captain told me it was over 35mph which is a moderate gale, a strong breeze is 25-31mph according to the Beaufort Wind Force Scale.


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Didn't you buy one or similar last year,a blue one rings a bell?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but I was off to play in artic conditions with icey rain hitting my face like razor blades, not just a bit of sea breeze :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2015)

Just looked at the feed from the live webcam at St Andrews.
Looks a tad windy, but I played in worse than that at Pycombe last month!!
Nearest the pin competition and we couldn't even see the green, let alone the pin and the wind was howling across at 40mph.
I still managed a blob, but that's not the point.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I didn't watch the closing holes last night but I've just read that some "walked in" even though play was not suspended! 

Apparently there is/was an option to walk in if you wanted, what's that all about, if the light is OK and other groups are still out playing, surely you can't just opt to walk in, do they play to different rules?

You could be having a poor couple of holes and think, I'll tell you what, I'm going in, hopefully I'll be better in the morning 

I don't get it, can someone give more detail, was there a specific window only, or.......
		
Click to expand...

The explanation was:
If the Klaxon goes to end play a group can finish a hole that they've started.  

A group can decide to walk in if they agree to do so at any time after the referee has indicated that play is about to be suspended. 

Play was officially suspended, silently, after Tom Watsons group had started play on the 18th so that he could finish his last ever Open last evening


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			What does it need to be blowing for wind to be a controlling factor of whether play is suspended or not?

When I played Silloth the captain told me it was over 35mph which is a moderate gale, a strong breeze is 25-31mph according to the Beaufort Wind Force Scale.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the answer but I will guess 2 reasons.

1.The ball wont stay still on the greens
2.They all start backing away from their shots,like they are already doing,and if they keep doing it we could have a 7 hour round.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			What does it need to be blowing for wind to be a controlling factor of whether play is suspended or not?

When I played Silloth the captain told me it was over 35mph which is a moderate gale, a strong breeze is 25-31mph according to the Beaufort Wind Force Scale.
		
Click to expand...

It's the gusts that will pull them off. Gusting to 40+ 
They didn't cut some greens and its still borderline..

Oosty's just had one move over a Foot with a gust.
Time to get them off


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like that's it for today then


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2015)

I will be really disappointed if they suspend due to wind today. It's not going to let up and I have to work on Monday


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2015)

The trouble is now the few that have gone out this morning have now dropped shots when really they should never have been out there,so a tad unfair.

Also the winds set fair for today so we could lose all of todays play.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2015)

Oosty's ball moved nearly 5 feet..!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2015)

Winds not due to let up until late PM........

Danny Willett must be having a wee chuckle to himself......


----------



## Tongo (Jul 18, 2015)

Who'll be the first to winge?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Who'll be the first to winge?
		
Click to expand...

They all are they should never have been out there.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2015)

Well I've been saying it all year but it's worth repeating now. Stupid wind.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			They all are they should never have been out there.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, when they first went out it was probably just playable. Gusts have picked up in the last 20-30 minutes.

Its going to be a struggle to finish this by Sunday night now.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Well I've been saying it all year but it's worth repeating now. Stupid wind.
		
Click to expand...

Are you there mate and if so what do the fans do when its suspended for a long time?


----------



## Tongo (Jul 18, 2015)

Mark James' point about DJ dawdling rather than marking his ball on the 14th green was a good, salient point.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Are you there mate and if so what do the fans do when its suspended for a long time?
		
Click to expand...

I imagine the pubs will be doing a roaring trade today. I live just down the road so I'm thinking I might go and play a few holes. There's not much else to do in these parts, it's basically get drunk, play golf, or a combine the two.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 18, 2015)

Mght've been mentioned already on here, but if not, The Official Open App isn't at all bad. Pretty comprehensive and very easy to use.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2015)

Sorry had to go shopping and now the coverage has stopped.

Any news on when it could start again?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry had to go shopping and now the coverage has stopped.

Any news on when it could start again?
		
Click to expand...

Suspended indefinitely
Gusts due to subside late afternoon - can't see them going out much before 3.....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 18, 2015)

Wonder if they will play 36 tomorrow ?
That will sort them out. Loads of slow play warnings.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2015)

Don't hold your breath.
Heavy rain forecast for tomorrow morning......


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2015)

Its the greenkeepers that I feel for. So much planning, hard work and effort all been washed out. 

Top lever professional golfers get pampered too much, get them out there battling the east coast elements.


----------



## delc (Jul 18, 2015)

Shouldn't have major golf championships in the far frozen North. Lovely down here in Southern England. Almost perfect conditions for playing golf!


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 18, 2015)

Got to be a Monday finish now. I know St Andrews is the home of golf but for such a huge tournament, it's unacceptable to have to sit around for what will no doubt end up being the best part of 2 days. Scotland may be the home of golf, but it's best played in nearly any other country around the world!


----------



## jp5 (Jul 18, 2015)

Bring it down south, or enclose St Andrews in a dome. Job done.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2015)

Indeed, I mean, shock horror at some rain in St Andrews, lets not forget that players couldn't even get relief from water in bunkers at Lytham & St Annes in the tropical south!


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 18, 2015)

Unfortunate timing.

If this year was Lythams turn to host it's ideal conditions, courses are firm, sunshine the last 3 days with about a 15-20mph wind. Last time it was here it humped it down!!

Can't see anything other than a Monday finish now.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Indeed, I mean, shock horror at some rain in St Andrews, lets not forget that players couldn't even get relief from water in bunkers at Lytham & St Annes in the tropical south!
		
Click to expand...

since when has Lytham been in the south?????


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2015)

fundy said:



			since when has Lytham been in the south?????
		
Click to expand...

It's south of St Andrews,therefore its south! Surely not too difficult to gather since the person who started the argument thinks St Andrews is in the frozen north! So maybe I will turn the question round and ask "since when has St Andrews been in the north?????"

Five question marks sufficient? Personally I think one would have done!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Unfortunate timing.

If this year was Lythams turn to host it's ideal conditions, courses are firm, sunshine the last 3 days with about a 15-20mph wind. Last time it was here it humped it down!!

Can't see anything other than a Monday finish now.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, just like St Andrews this year perhaps?


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			It's south of St Andrews,therefore its south! Surely not too difficult to gather since the person who started the argument thinks St Andrews is in the frozen north! So maybe I will turn the question round and ask "since when has St Andrews been in the north?????"

Five question marks sufficient? Personally I think one would have done!
		
Click to expand...

well if you did a poll on here and asked is St Andrews in the north or south I think youd get a very clear answer


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 18, 2015)

Monday finish it is then. Always a bit of an anti climax


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2015)

Well that's that then. Stupid wind ruins another part of my golfing enjoyment again this year. Very frustrating but nothing can be done.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2015)

Still re-starting at 4?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 18, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Still re-starting at 4?
		
Click to expand...

Now another assessment at 4 - but no play until 5 at least. Looking very iffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Now another assessment at 4 - but no play until 5 at least. Looking very iffy.
		
Click to expand...

Bunch of tarts


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Bunch of tarts
		
Click to expand...

Is it wrong of me to sell snoods to the players at over inflated prices . :whoo:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 18, 2015)

swanny32 said:



			Got to be a Monday finish now. I know St Andrews is the home of golf but for such a huge tournament, it's unacceptable to have to sit around for what will no doubt end up being the best part of 2 days. Scotland may be the home of golf, but it's best played in nearly any other country around the world!
		
Click to expand...

Because they never get weather delays in other countries do they?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 18, 2015)

Reading an interesting article in another golf publication on how the back left of the 11th green has been flattened so an old pin position can be used again. Problem had been they unable to use it due to modern green speeds and the slope of the green in that area.

It must be an option surely knowing the forecast was poor for the week to leave more grass than usual to ensure balls do not move on the greens due to the wind.

May be a little simplistic but you can't expect to have fast running greens in windy conditions and still play golf!


----------



## jp5 (Jul 18, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Because they never get weather delays in other countries do they? 

Click to expand...

Of course they do, but they seem more prepared to schedule the tournament around the weather.

Bad decision to start play this morning. Only 60% refund for today is very poor. 

Could they fit 36 in tomorrow off two tees?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2015)

Starting at the 10th tee at St Andrews is a no no.


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 18, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Of course they do, but they seem more prepared to schedule the tournament around the weather.

Bad decision to start play this morning. Only 60% refund for today is very poor. 

Could they fit 36 in tomorrow off two tees?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what else they could have done.  You have to believe them when they say it was playable (albeit tough) at 7am.  Unfortunately the wind picked up a little and they didn't last long but they gave it every chance.  I agree about the refunds, especially when they're going to get some extra revenue with Monday tickets.  It's a public holiday in Fife and Glasgow so I'm sure they'll get plenty of folk in.

I know they did a two tee start last year but it was the Saturday and I don't think it would go down too well if someone won it way out on the 9th green.


----------



## Grogger (Jul 18, 2015)

Play due to start again at 6pm


----------



## Tongo (Jul 18, 2015)

Ha ha, well done Louis Oosthuizen for holing THAT putt! Good to see he could smile about it as well.


----------



## LIG (Jul 18, 2015)

Oosty was a bit slow this morning - his ball was blown nearer the hole and he didn't get up there to mark it quickly, so while nattering with Tiger it's blown another 6 feet... but further from the hole! Haha!

Had just one occasion that my ball's moved on the green - playing at Barton on Sea. I was up there pretty sharpish to mark as I could only see it being blown off the green. Only advantage to being 4 feet further away... I was then putting almost directly upwind.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 19, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Carefully picked my five players for my annual bet.

GMac
Howller
Lawrie
Warren
Ryan Palmer

Get your money on one of them as I was so busy yesterday that I forgot to visit the bookies.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, beginning to feel a bit annoyed now.
GMac -4 early doors.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jul 19, 2015)

freak days happen. for whatever reason, it's struck this open, first year of the Scottish open at Castle Stuart, Ryder cup at celtic manor. All unfortunate coincidences. Seems to happen regularly on the Pga tour...
Anyway st.Andrews should on paper be a fantastic venue. Next door to one of the sunniest cities in the UK (dundee) and enjoys up there with the driest climate in the UK. The scale of These winds are pretty unusual. I played in the black Isle Open yesterday and it was one of the windiest days I can recall enduring. Hard work for 36 holes on one of the most exposed links in the country. Thankfully the greens were not cut so the ball didn't get too blown about about. Hit a 5 iron into the 130 yard 5th and got blown back 60 yards short! Also had a flat straight 20 foot putt 'borrow' five feet right of the hole. Crazy but fun.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 19, 2015)

Great to see Duval play well. He may be the most shocking case of a player at the top just disappear. Great swing, although a bit individual, and a somewhat misunderstood guy.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 19, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Great to see Duval play well. He may be the most shocking case of a player at the top just disappear. Great swing, although a bit individual, and a somewhat misunderstood guy.
		
Click to expand...


Apparently has a world ranking of over 1200 which is astonishing considering where he was. Good to see him having a good week though as you say.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 19, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			I'm not sure what else they could have done.  You have to believe them when they say it was playable (albeit tough) at 7am.  Unfortunately the wind picked up a little and they didn't last long but they gave it every chance.  I agree about the refunds, especially when they're going to get some extra revenue with Monday tickets.  It's a public holiday in Fife and Glasgow so I'm sure they'll get plenty of folk in.

I know they did a two tee start last year but it was the Saturday and I don't think it would go down too well if someone won it way out on the 9th green.
		
Click to expand...

There was an i terview with a guy from the R&A on Open Radio earlier, I didn't catch is name but he was pretty senior. Listening to him talking about the issues they had and the decisions they made and the options they have was interesting.

As you say, it seems like there was little else they could do.

The interesting points were that the tournament conditions say that they would go into Tuesday if need be and that the main priority is keeping it a 72 hole tournament. If the weather was still playing havoc then the next option would probably be a cut after round 3 to reduce the amount of time they need to complete round 4


----------



## One Planer (Jul 19, 2015)

After a Dustin Johnson drive.  Peter Aliss comments:

"That's a good 8 quid ride in a taxi that one"

:rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2015)

It's getting busy at the top of that leaderboard and good to see Padraig on a run.

Its looking very interesting right now.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Go on then, pick a winner from that lot! 45 players within 5 of the lead

No idea me. If forced into a corner I'd go Louis O but...


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Go on then, pick a winner from that lot! 45 players within 5 of the lead

No idea me. If forced into a corner I'd go Louis O but...
		
Click to expand...

Danny Willet for me.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2015)

Seeing That stand in front of the 17th green & 18th tee full with spectators really is some sight.  Its huge!  I'm pretty sure it's been nowhere near that size in the past.

Also seeing the thousands surrounding 1 & 18 is great to see, nothing else like it in the world of golf.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2015)

I loved Danny Willett's jumper yesterday.
Just ordered one exactly the same colour...(Patrol Blue).
Shame I can't get the AP logo's on it.
Thought it looked quite swish


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I loved Danny Willett's jumper yesterday.
Just ordered one exactly the same colour...(Patrol Blue).
Shame I can't get the AP logo's on it.
Thought it looked quite swish
		
Click to expand...

I said the same on Twitter yesterday, some of the Callaway knitwear looked really nice, just a shame I don't have anything Callaway in my bag, although that shouldn't matter but for some reason it does


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			I said the same on Twitter yesterday, some of the Callaway knitwear looked really nice, just a shame I don't have anything Callaway in my bag, although that shouldn't matter but for some reason it does 

Click to expand...

I haven't got any Glenmuir stuff in my bag Robin????


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I haven't got any Glenmuir stuff in my bag Robin????
		
Click to expand...

Possibly because they don't do anything other than clothing, poor example that Rob


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2015)

Ryan Fox starts with 2 birdies to go two under... 

Can't believe even The Open Radio is not covering today's action so far!



edit: they've literally just updated the app, it'll start broadcasting radio in 45 minutes time


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2015)

Brandon Grace making a late charge, 4 under through 5 but might be just too far back, 6 under for the championship


----------



## Duckster (Jul 20, 2015)

Slab said:



			Brandon Grace making a late charge, 4 under through 5 but might be just too far back, 6 under for the championship
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't write anyone off this year.  Forecast rain and for the wind to pick up a bit later today.  If one of the early guys makes a run whilst the weathers fine.....


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2015)

now three players 5 under for their front nines

the birdies are flocking in...


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2015)

The leaders must be gagging to get out there

Wonder if there's a committee member getting harassed to swap a tee-time or two


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

Andy Sullivan is on fire :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just a bit, started with 4 birdies in 4 holes!


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 20, 2015)

Just seen DJ stick it to about 6 feet on the first and hole the putt .... I wonder if he can make a big charge before the weather changes!

... but then screws up with his 3W on the 2nd tee!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Just seen DJ stick it to about 6 feet on the first and hole the putt .... I wonder if he can make a big charge before the weather changes!
		
Click to expand...

Kiss of death! 

He's in the whins on the second!


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2015)

And DJ starts with a birdie too

Wonder if there's to be a weird twist that starting an hour ahead of the final group actually helps DJ (& others) through a few early birdies before the weather kicks in


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh dear Andy - I won't mention you again...such a Jonah!


----------



## Berger (Jul 20, 2015)

Interesting comment from the R&A regarding the prize money (taken from BBC website):

In the scenario of an amateur winning The Open, the Â£1.15m top prize was set to go the player who finished second. Not anymore...


The Open chiefs have released the following statement...


"The Open is a standalone championship and the Championship Committee does not believe that first-place prize money should be paid to a second place finisher.


"Amateur players are not eligible to win prize money and therefore, should an amateur win The 144th Open first place prize money will be distributed proportionately among the professional players who have made the cut."


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 20, 2015)

Dj, has just reallsed its final round so has gone into meltdown, and Phil has just hooked one onto someone's balcony on the 17th .... oh and the rain has started!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2015)

First comment and Mark James thinks 15 under.

I could be eating humble pie but its going to be more than that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			First comment and Mark James thinks 15 under.

I could be eating humble pie but its going to be more than that.
		
Click to expand...

17 under I think


----------



## Slicer30 (Jul 20, 2015)

Have to find some work that requires very little thinking - currently doing an inventory of kit 

birdies for Speith and Harrington and the final pair are away.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2015)

Scott and Leishman are moving along rather nicely....
It'll be a miracle if there's not a playoff at this rate...


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 20, 2015)

Took the afternoon off and sat at the 7th and 11th again. It's a bit driech but there are worse ways to spend a Monday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2015)

Turning into a great final round.

Cheering Garcia


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

Play off?!

Yikes - will the BBC stick with it??!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 20, 2015)

Binocular view to the 17th grandstand from the 7th. Busiest it's been all week. Lots of mums and kids out for the cheap day. Great atmosphere here, lot of people have got a bargain day of entertainment and they're happy to be out even though the weather isn't playing nice.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh please not Adam Scott!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh please not Adam Scott!
		
Click to expand...

Someone needs to break that putter!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh please not Adam Scott!
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean it just seems to be cheating with that putter


----------



## User62651 (Jul 20, 2015)

Turning into the best last round of a major ever but I'm in work and cant see it, damn. Even our servers run from Europe so the BBC Iplayer doesn't work. Might catch the end of it at home, when do we expect the final pair up the 18th roughly?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2015)

Please not Scott. As nice as his full swing is, it's completely off-set by the dire putting stroke and implement. One man can get away with using a broomstick, Bernhard Langer.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2015)

Id be rather pleased to see Sergio win today!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 20, 2015)

Seems I am not the only one that has a downer on Adam Scott because of his putter.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Turning into the best last round of a major ever but I'm in work and cant see it, damn. Even our servers run from Europe so the BBC Iplayer doesn't work. Might catch the end of it at home, when do we expect the final pair up the 18th roughly?
		
Click to expand...

They took 4 hours yesterday so get home by 6 to watch the final 2 or 3 holes.....



And then watch the 10 man play off......:rofl:


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Id be rather pleased to see Sergio win today!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise BUT he has to believe he can and not sure he has that inner confidence.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 20, 2015)

If Zach Johnson wins I'm giving up golf  

#goSergio
#goPaulDunne


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep for me, I'd love Sergio to win, Dunne would be a total fairytale or Harrington a great return to form (sadly looking unlikely now)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2015)

Hugely impressive from Dunne after his, understandably, nervy start.

Lots of potential worthy winners on the leaderboard at the moment. :thup:

Of course, I have a team match tonight so will miss the end!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Likewise BUT he has to believe he can and not sure he has that inner confidence.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree Amanda, normally I find him too petulant but I've liked his demeanour in this


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			If Zach Johnson wins I'm giving up golf  

#goSergio
#goPaulDunne
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Zach hasn't finished in the top 20 at a major since he won the masters! But looking good today....


----------



## PieMan (Jul 20, 2015)

Sergio or Oosthuizen for me. Would love for Sergio to follow in the footsteps of Seve and claim the Open at St Andrews.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2015)

Ouch! Spieth 4-stabs!


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2015)

Has Spieth blown it, come on Sergio, believe.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Ouch! Spieth 4-stabs!
		
Click to expand...

Really? His putting has been streaky this tournament...can't wait to get home and watch!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looked very streaky on the putting green before his round, barely sunk anything. Hopefully the putter will get hot and he'll start dropping in some birdies.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Really? His putting has been streaky this tournament...can't wait to get home and watch!
		
Click to expand...

37 yard putt that he hit about 50......
Oooops!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

Imurg said:



			37 yard putt that he hit about 50......
Oooops!
		
Click to expand...

Think he had 37 putts in the 2nd round? Not his usual performance on the greens.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Think he had 37 putts in the 2nd round? Not his usual performance on the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Bouncebackability! Birdies the next.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 20, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Please not Scott. As nice as his full swing is, it's completely off-set by the dire putting stroke and implement. One man can get away with using a broomstick, Bernhard Langer.
		
Click to expand...

Not really,in my opinion.
I think it was sympathy for Bernhard way ,way back was the possible reason a stand on long putters was not taken by The R&A.
Dewsweeper


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

Watching on the "live" leaderboard - Danny showing some form


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2015)

Back-to-back birdies for Spieth. He's not done yet!


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2015)

pmsl, they listen in on Danny and his caddy walking down the fairway and quickly have the turn the sound off! #bleep #bleep :rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2015)

Haha, didn't seem too pleased about what happened with Zach's driver!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 20, 2015)

Would have been interesting had he damaged his driver.  


To the tour truck. Pronto. :rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2015)

Finding it hard to love Adam Scott - as he sticks with the long handled putter when everyone else is adapting.  Yes I know he is absolutely permitted to stick with the long stick but just finding it hard to love him.

Ooops - he just missed a tiddler.


----------



## Junior (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone but Zach Johnston , please.........don't know why, but I can't warm to him at all


----------



## paddyc (Jul 20, 2015)

WOW did Scotty just miss shortest the putt of all time!!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 20, 2015)

Would love sergio to win in a playoff but just cant see him doing it.

A playoff would be great though


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2015)

Whats the maximum number to have competed in a playoff?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2015)

6 is the record in a PGA Tour event.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			Whats the maximum number to have competed in a playoff?
		
Click to expand...

Think it was 6 when Els won it. Remember Levet lifting him up!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2015)

Bah! ZJ birdies on the 18th


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2015)

And an equally huge putt from Leishman.....
He pars in, he wins it


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 20, 2015)

Adam Scott has NOT had a very pleasant back 9 has he? That was miles short on 18 as well. What's going to happen when he can't use his crutch any more?


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 20, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Think it was 6 when Els won it. Remember Levet lifting him up!
		
Click to expand...

That was 4. Els, Levet, Elkington and Appleby


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone but Spieth please!!!


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Should I cash out. Had Zachary Johnson 33/1. Being offered 380...if he wins it more than double that!

Wont have long to decide what to do.

Arghhh!!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Should I cash out. Had Zachary Johnson 33/1. Being offered 380...if he wins it more than double that!

Wont have long to decide what to do.

Arghhh!!
		
Click to expand...

Take it now and run. 4 others will need to stuff up


----------



## Birchy (Jul 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Should I cash out. Had Zachary Johnson 33/1. Being offered 380...if he wins it more than double that!

Wont have long to decide what to do.

Arghhh!!
		
Click to expand...

Well i think he is looking like at least a 3 way playoff. Leishman and Louie will make it in at -15 plus even maybe one of Spieth or Day.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Now 4. Would still be double. Hhmm. It's an e/w, too.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Aye, the 18th is a birdie hole. Will cash out I think.

in a minute


----------



## Birchy (Jul 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Now 4. Would still be double. Hhmm. It's an e/w, too.
		
Click to expand...

I would cash out half now and let the rest ride.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Adam Scott has NOT had a very pleasant back 9 has he? That was miles short on 18 as well. What's going to happen when he can't use his crutch any more?
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see as surely he kept it this season in the hope of winning a biggie?!

Come on Louis!


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Gone to 380 afte liouse shot!


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 20, 2015)

Cash out and host me at Stand with drinks included  

Honestly though it's a bit close to call I think. Plenty of potential for people to come in and do well in a playoff


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Cashed out for 304, how fast that offer decreased!

one shot changed it massively and then he missed.

Excellent profit though and I still hope he wins, honest..... The playoff holes will be crucial to Johnson if it gets to that, anyone know which ones they are?


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Cash out and host me at Stand with drinks included  

Honestly though it's a bit close to call I think. Plenty of potential for people to come in and do well in a playoff
		
Click to expand...

Havent forgotten mate, just trying to suss out a free weekend between childcare, golf comps, and work. You done and dusted now at Uni, diary relatively free now?


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh My


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2015)

What a putt
Speith is coming


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Speith!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2015)

ooof!!!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2015)

Noooooo

Not Spieth!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2015)

What odds Spieth to eagle the 18th? :mmm:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			What odds Spieth to eagle the 18th? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Bet he doesn't......


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2015)

The Valley of Sin for Jordan. Looks like he's not going to make this one.

Edit:

Didn't do a Rocca. Have to say that the 4-stabs on the 8th cost him his third Major on the bounce.

Now back to the drama. come on Louis!!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2015)

Phew!

Come on Jason and Louis!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2015)

Louis nerves of steel.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			First comment and Mark James thinks 15 under.

I could be eating humble pie but its going to be more than that.
		
Click to expand...


That pie was lovely with clotted cream.

Well done MJ


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 20, 2015)

come on King Louis!

If i remember rightly on the golf betting thread, theres a few forum members on him pre torny like myself!


----------



## mat100p (Jul 20, 2015)

I just hope they can finish it tonight going to be at least 8.30pm for 4 holes then possibly sudden death.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

Louis Louis - come on Louis!


----------



## delc (Jul 20, 2015)

Three way tie. Fantastic viewing!


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2015)

Get in their


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2015)

Damn that Zach


----------



## Snelly (Jul 20, 2015)

These people who shout out at The Open as soon as the ball is hit are beyond stupid.   The R&A should drown them in the Swilken Burn.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snelly said:



			These people who shout out at The Open as soon as the ball is hit are beyond stupid.   The R&A should drown them in the Swilken Burn.
		
Click to expand...

Amen


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			If Zach Johnson wins I'm giving up golf  

#goSergio
#goPaulDunne
		
Click to expand...

Hows the nerves?


----------



## Junior (Jul 20, 2015)

Snelly said:



			These people who shout out at The Open as soon as the ball is hit are beyond stupid.   The R&A should drown them in the Swilken Burn.
		
Click to expand...

That's too good for them.  I'm thinking hickory shaft where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2015)

Bye Gordon.!


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Bugger. But wouldn't have had the nerve to hold out.

His front 9 was sublime and he held his nerve well on the 18th to hole out. Thoroughly deserved.

Been a great open and superb last day!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Bugger. But wouldn't have had the nerve to hold out.

His front 9 was sublime and he held his nerve well on the 18th to hole out. Thoroughly deserved.

Been a great open and superb last day!
		
Click to expand...

Just like when we play golf, you bottled it


----------



## Tongo (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, just wow! What an afternoon! Great stuff. Drama right to the end. Just what golf needed.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 20, 2015)

Brilliant finish to a turbulent and dramatic Open. Fantastic to be stood next to the 18th and watch Luis birdie to make the playoff, a shame he couldn't repeat it.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 20, 2015)

Good friend of mine was in the line of greenkeepers that the champions had to walk through - quality shout out for all the work he does at the Links Trust and how welcoming he's been whenever I've visited the courses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2015)

Of all the people I never want to win a major its Zach Johnson - unlucky Louis , won't be long until you have another major under your belt


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2015)

really dont get the dislike of Johnson, an excellent well deserved winner for me


----------



## Tongo (Jul 20, 2015)

fundy said:



			really dont get the dislike of Johnson, an excellent well deserved winner for me
		
Click to expand...

Seems a fairly harmless chap to me. Not sure what the dislike is about either.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of all the people I never want to win a major its Zach Johnson - unlucky Louis , won't be long until you have another major under your belt
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because I think he has his injury problems behind him and is getting back to the form hi had 5 years ago


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Just like when we play golf, you bottled it 

Click to expand...

Tool


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of all the people I never want to win a major its Zach Johnson - unlucky Louis , won't be long until you have another major under your belt
		
Click to expand...




HawkeyeMS said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Because I think he has his injury problems behind him and is getting back to the form hi had 5 years ago
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 20, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

I've never really been a fan as I seem to prefer golfers who wear their personality on their sleeve and he's always came across as quite a reserved bloke.  That being said, my opinion was changed on seeing his emotion on winning and during his speech.  He's a worth champ.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because I think he has his injury problems behind him and is getting back to the form hi had 5 years ago
		
Click to expand...

 I meant why is Zak the last person you want to see win?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Eh?
		
Click to expand...

Well as the why didn't really point to which of the two points I made in my post I picked the one about Louis having another major under his belt soon :thup:


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because I think he has his injury problems behind him and is getting back to the form hi had 5 years ago
		
Click to expand...

I think he wanted to know why you don't like Johnson and not why you think Louis will win another Major soon


----------



## richart (Jul 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			If Zach Johnson wins I'm giving up golf  

#goSergio
#goPaulDunne
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			I think he wanted to know why you don't like Johnson and not why you think Louis will win another Major soon

Click to expand...

And I think Phil knows that, he's 's just being awkward


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I meant why is Zak the last person you want to see win?
		
Click to expand...

Because I just don't like him - seems to have all the charisma of a dead fish and just that typical American pro golfer. Would prefer to see many many golfers win before him - even Tiger


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because I just don't like him - seems to have all the charisma of a dead fish and just that typical American pro golfer. Would prefer to see many many golfers win before him - even Tiger
		
Click to expand...

Who cares what he supposed personality is like. He's there to play golf, not be everyone's best mate, I've never understood why people are so bothered by the public personas of people they don't know. Still, each to their own.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well as the why didn't really point to which of the two points I made in my post I picked the one about Louis having another major under his belt soon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

lol, of course Phil, how silly of me 



HawkeyeMS said:



			And I think Phil knows that, he's 's just being awkward 

Click to expand...

Nah....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Who cares what he supposed personality is like. He's there to play golf, not be everyone's best mate, I've never understood why people are so bothered by the public personas of people they don't know. Still, each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

As you say - each to their own :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 20, 2015)

Brilliant finish, loved it,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2015)

Fantastic finish to what has been a classic Open throughout


----------



## andycap (Jul 20, 2015)

not a great fan of Zach and would of liked to see Louis win , but its nice to see a short hitter win , they keep making the courses longer and everyone is infatuated with distance . Zach cannot reach the par fives in two ,is always shorter of the tee but proves its not all about distance , well done to him , a worthy winner and very humble with it


----------



## mteam (Jul 20, 2015)

After getting annoyed that my box had missed recording the end (Iplayer to the rescue for once) I really enjoyed the finish I was rooting for Louis but well done to Zak 

A great open from the home of golf


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2015)

According to the stats his average drive was 302yds - I think they'd call him sneaky long!


----------



## jp5 (Jul 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Should I cash out. Had Zachary Johnson 33/1. Being offered 380...if he wins it more than double that!

Wont have long to decide what to do.

Arghhh!!
		
Click to expand...

Reckon the bookies make a fortune on that cash out early ploy!


----------



## jp5 (Jul 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			If Zach Johnson wins I'm giving up golf  

#goSergio
#goPaulDunne
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand the dislike of Johnson.

Decent player, excellent short game and not a long hitter - something many forumers could aspire to I would imagine! Seems a top bloke too, spoke very well and could see how much it meant to him.

A little gutted that Spieth couldn't make it into the playoff, but class to see him be the first to congratulate Johnson.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Don't understand the dislike of Johnson.

Decent player, excellent short game and not a long hitter - something many forumers could aspire to I would imagine! Seems a top bloke too, spoke very well and could see how much it meant to him.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Congratulations zach!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 21, 2015)

Big stupid strong grip.   There is hope for me yet.   Lol

Gutted speith didn't make that putt on 17


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats to Zach, well earned 

I thought the 4 hole play off format didn't work very well this time (might be the wrong holes to choose) the key shots (putts on 1&2) took place well away from the gallery and as a spectacle the 18th was pretty flat for atmosphere

Leishman really didn't need to continue on 18 and overall the 17th/18th finishing holes for several groups in regulation play was far more exciting


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll look back comments from last night to see if discussed but how on earth can you be so far offline that you've landed on another course entirely... and not be OOB!


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2015)

Another question, maybe its own fun thread

What do you think Zach had written in his course guide that he showed to his wife on the 18th green to get the reaction?


----------



## Albanach (Jul 21, 2015)

Slab said:



			Another question, maybe its own fun thread

What do you think Zach had written in his course guide that he showed to his wife on the 18th green to get the reaction?
		
Click to expand...

Knowing Johnson it will have been an excerpt from the bible...


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jul 21, 2015)

drive4show said:



			If Zach Johnson wins I'm giving up golf  

#goSergio
#goPaulDunne
		
Click to expand...

Oops...

I look forward to seeing your gear up in the for sale section


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2015)

Slab said:



			What do you think Zach had written in his course guide that he showed to his wife on the 18th green to get the reaction?
		
Click to expand...

"Slim down a bit love, you're getting a bit plump?"


----------



## ger147 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice to see Zach win his 2nd major, seems a decent bloke and plays excellent golf with a minimum of fuss.


----------



## jp5 (Jul 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			"Slim down a bit love, you're getting a bit plump?"
		
Click to expand...

Very clever.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 21, 2015)

Slab said:



			Another question, maybe its own fun thread

What do you think Zach had written in his course guide that he showed to his wife on the 18th green to get the reaction?
		
Click to expand...

"Let's make it a special night too - doggy or reverse cowgirl?"


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 21, 2015)

Slab said:



			Another question, maybe its own fun thread
What do you think Zach had written in his course guide that he showed to his wife on the 18th green to get the reaction?
		
Click to expand...

Go and log on to the Golf Monthly forum to see what Smiffy thinks about your figure.  Then post a comment about Peter Alliss being a nob because he is.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Very clever.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!! :cheers:
(It took me a while to think it up).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2015)

Slab said:



			Another question, maybe its own fun thread

What do you think Zach had written in his course guide that he showed to his wife on the 18th green to get the reaction?
		
Click to expand...

What colour do you want for the new kitchen tiles?


----------

